#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-27
<ShawnR> so i've got an 8x DVD writer (USB) and it only is writing ~2x (think I saw it peak at 2.3x), I am using 8x media
<ShawnR> is there something i need to check to see if the drive is loading right or not?
<ShawnR> dmesg shows [56499.240119] sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 8x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<maxolasersquad> VirtualBox 4.0 released!
<reya276> Morning everyone
<maxolasersquad> Good morning reya276!
<reya276> nothing good about it at least not for me. I'm still stuck out here in Harrisburg, slept on the floor all night and it is cold as hell.
<reya276> I miss MIA
<reya276> I forgot how bad this cold can actually be
<reya276> But thanks any ways. I sure hope everyone had a Great Christmas though
<reya276> Mine was great besides my current predicament. My kids had a blast, they got PJ's mhall119
<maxolasersquad> reya276: At the airport?
<reya276> yes
<maxolasersquad> sux0rz
<mhall119> reya276: cool, I've been reading about you being stranded
<mhall119> hope you get to where you want to be sometime soon
<reya276> stranded due to the North Eastern Storm in NYC, PA Virginia, MD and NC
<mhall119> until then, stay safe and warm
<maxolasersquad> mhall119++
<reya276> hah I doubt it man, my brothers got stuck out there on the road all night. I feel bad for them at least I'm at the Airport so I'm sort of safe those guys are out there on the road
<reya276> thanks
<reya276> They just sent me a text telling me that the clean up around their surrounding area has started so hopefully by 12 I should be heading back to NYC
<maxolasersquad> reya276: Are you by yourself or with family?  Any kids?
<reya276> by myself thank god, I would have gone crazy if I would have had anyone else with me. This is the kind of situation that is best to go at it alone.
<reya276> man when the captain made the announcement yesterday about us not being able to land in NYC I swear I thought those people were going to start a riot.
<maxolasersquad> Indeed.  That's good to hear.  I'd hate to have to go through that with children.
<reya276> They mad everyone get back on the plane and head back to NC, so they can go back home. I chose not to due to the fact that I have to attend my Grandma's funeral. So for me was not an option
<maxolasersquad> Word on the street is the Tallahassee got some snow.
<maxolasersquad> It didn't hit me as I live just south of Tally.
<mhall119> damn, we're planning a trip to Tennessee next week to see snow, but now they're predicted to be in the low 50's then
<itnet7> mhall119: Craziness, pack WARM!!
<itnet7> oops
<itnet7> I mean
<itnet7> I guess there wouldn't be any snow at 50 :-(
 * itnet7 needs to read the entire line of text
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> we're gonna see snow, even if we have to drive into the mountains for it
<itnet7> That's the spirit!! 
<itnet7> I wanted to try and get a cabin in Stone Mountain, GA for a few days, for the same reason... but I think I am going to wait until end of Jan. early Feb.
<itnet7> We wanted to see some snow, and Geocache!
<itnet7> but Hannya is still sick...  :-(
<itnet7> She hasn't left the house in almost a week
<itnet7> Well, She fealt up to going out for almost an hour last night, but wanted to go right back home. :-(
<mhall119> I hope she gets feeling better
<MichelleQ> I think I'm going to nickname this roadtrip the Snow Or Bust Trip.
 * mhall119 hopes for snow, not bust
<MichelleQ> it *is* us.  If there's *not* bust, I'll consider it a success.
<itnet7> :-)
<mhall119> me too
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-28
<Shadowchaser> Hello all I'm kinda new to Linux talked to someone i'n here named zoopster helped me out alot 
<Spreadsheet> Is the Ubuntu LoCo the biggest LUG in FL?
<Spreadsheet> Are you guys more active now, than say, late 2007-2008?
<maxolasersquad> Spreadsheet: I think we are a little bit different than a LUG.
<Spreadsheet> Well you guys are a LUG, just for a specific distro
<maxolasersquad> Since we encompass the entire state, instead of a city, or other smaller area.
<Spreadsheet> hmm
<Spreadsheet> maxolasersquad: how long has this LoCo existed, do you know?
<maxolasersquad> I don't know if there are any stats on how many LUGs are in FL or how big they are.
<maxolasersquad> That's probably a question better asked for itnet7 or dantalizing.  Three years I think.
<maxolasersquad> They'll probably pop in sooner or later.
<Spreadsheet> Ok
<Spreadsheet> so since late 2007?
<Spreadsheet> Whoa
<Spreadsheet> Ok
<maxolasersquad> Yes
<maxolasersquad> A post at http://www.ubuntu-fl.org/ on November 2009 reports celebrating 2 years of Ubuntu Fl LOCO.
<maxolasersquad> Er, http://www.ubuntu-fl.org/2009/11/08/birthday-bash/#more-468
<chaynie> mhall119:  ping
<chaynie> Also, hey guys. Long time no see.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-29
<mhall119> ping and run eh?
<klutzz> Has anyone had bad throughput with an LG CD/DVD rom drive?
<mhall119> not that I know of
<klutzz> Brasero is the only program that will burn my DVDs and only at about 1.5X
<mhall119> hmmm...
<klutzz> Reading the files on a DVD, they only copy at about 2.5 megs per second. 
<klutzz> to a harddrive
<klutzz> I can give you  a list of what I have tried...
<mhall119> nah, I'd have no idea how to help with this anyway
<mhall119> I'm pretty useless when it comes to hardware
<klutzz> is there a place where I can check and see if there is a compatibility problem with my LG drive?
<klutzz> model not supported type thing.
<adminroot[CN]> china
<adminroot[CN]> hello
<adminroot[CN]> byxiaolei@hotmail.com
<shadowchaser> hello everyone Im new to ubuntu  I have a couple questions
<mhall119> hi shadowchaser 
<mhall119> what's your question?
<shadowchaser> how do i setup a remote desktop with ubuntu /
<mhall119> to connect into Ubuntu?
<mhall119> System->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<mhall119> click to allow
<shadowchaser> well is there away to connect via remote desktop from windows vista to ubuntu
<mhall119> are you doing this over a LAN, or over the internet?
<mhall119> shadowchaser: Ubuntu defaults to using VNC, so you'd need a VNC client for Windows
<shadowchaser> LAN as of now  VNC? lost a little
<mhall119> okay, lets go back a little
<mhall119> the "remote desktop" used by windows is based on the RDP protocol
<mhall119> the "remote desktop" used by Linux (and I think OSX) is based on the VNC protocol
<mhall119> VNC pretty much just takes snapshots of your desktop, and sends them as images
<shadowchaser>  ok  But I can connect from ubuntu to another ubuntu system over net or lan right
<mhall119> right, but over the internet requires that you open your firewall to allow incoming VNC connections
<mhall119> however, VNC isn't encrypted, you don't really want to send unencrypted images of your desktop over the open internet
<mhall119> there is an RDP-based remote desktop server for Linux, but I've never used it, so I don't know how good it is
<shadowchaser> Ok what I want to do is walkup to a unit with my laptop and connect can this be done  with a straight wired connection with out going through a router/
<mhall119> let me see if I understand, you want to connect to a local Ubuntu box from your laptop, on the same LAN?
<shadowchaser> ok Let me explain what I am doing is putting Computers out in certain areas and what I want to do is go to a certain computer and be able to access it with out actually  connecting a keyboard and mouse
<mhall119> and you want a desktop, not just a command line connection, right?
<shadowchaser> yes 
<mhall119> okay, VNC is going to be the easiest way
<mhall119> and if it's only on the local lan, it's secure enough
<mhall119> you'd just need to know the IP address of the box
<shadowchaser> what it is, I am installing a digital Advertisement network and in order to update the units I want to walk up plug a ethernet cable into it and update my files
<mhall119> and have Remote Desktop enabled on the box, by going to System->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<mhall119> oh, plug the ethernet cable into the Ubuntu box?
<shadowchaser> Yes 
<mhall119> okay, are these boxes connected to a network already?
<mhall119> will they have an IP address?
<shadowchaser> No not connected to a network
<shadowchaser> but If the need arise I could set up networks 
<mhall119> hmmm, I'm not entirely sure what steps would be required to do this
<mhall119> but you'd need a crossover cable at a minimum
<mhall119> i think you'll have to assign static IP addresses to each box, then give your laptop a static IP address on the same subnet
<shadowchaser> it would be easier to set up networks  wouldnt it that way I could connect from any point via wirless signal
<mhall119> but then you would just plug in the crossover cable, point your vnc client to the box's IP and connect
<mhall119> yeah, that would be easier
<shadowchaser> jsut do a local lan with out internet access
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> that way you could connect to any box from anywhere else on the network
<shadowchaser> ok answers my question so mhall119 where are you from?
<mhall119> Lakeland, you?
<shadowchaser> town called Brewton 60 miles North Of pensacola
<mhall119> oh, so you're practically in Alabama then aren't you?
<mhall119> or Georgia
<shadowchaser> Alabama
<mhall119> I think maxolasersquad is our closest member do you
<shadowchaser> I talked to a guy named zoopster and he helped me out on a few of my problems  
<mhall119> yeah, zoopster's a cool guy, from Tampa
<shadowchaser> I really enjoy using Ubuntu I only have one laptop with windows for netflix and as soon as I can get it on Ubunutu Im killing windows 
<mhall119> yeah, I'm not sure what netflix's problem is
<mhall119> but, i've got it on my Wii, so I'm still happy
<shadowchaser> we have a wii also but Its easier to take the laptop to the ebd room plug it in our lcd in there and watch 
<shadowchaser> well oneday Ill figure this remote desktop out  
<shadowchaser> one last question do I need to open a certain port? 
<mhall119> on what?
<shadowchaser> either machine or my router
<mhall119> if you're on the same subnet, you won't go through the router, so no to that
<mhall119> if you installed/enabled a firewall on the Ubuntu machine, you will need to open port 5900 to incoming connections
<mhall119> but the default Ubuntu install doesn't have a firewall running
<shadowchaser> ok
<shadowchaser> my desktop is wirless and the machine Im running on is wireless so its running through my wireless router
<mhall119> right, but unless it crosses to another network, it shouldn't go through the router's firewall
<mhall119> in that case, the router is just asking like a switch or hub
<shadowchaser> got ya 
<shadowchaser> well i've been up for going on 24 hours so thats alot to do with it also 
<mhall119> yeah, things start to go funny after the 22 hour mark
<shadowchaser> No kidding
<shadowchaser> well you know might help if I hired an IT guy too lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-30
<oss2all> Q: how do you move a file (on Ubuntu) across several ssh jumps?  I can't seem to find a term that supports zmodem.
<maxolasersquad> Anyone have LATEX experience?
<DammitJim> what do you guys know about Bodhi linux?
<mhall119> never heard of bodhi linux
<DammitJim> hhhmmmm
#ubuntu-us-fl 2010-12-31
<Spreadsheet> How many people here are in Miami/Ft. Lauderdale?
<mhall119> welcome home dantalizing 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-01
<Spreadsheet> Happy New Year's Eve everyone
<mhall119> happy new year Spreadsheet 
<Spreadsheet> It's not new years yet, but happy new year too
<mhall119> yeah but I won't be around that late, so sayin it now ;)
<nightfrog> Merry New Years #ubuntu-us-fl!
<jtatum> happy new year
<droidfrog> Merry new year
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-12-26
<Daganoweda> hi
<Guest40715> hola
<Guest40715> hola
<Guest40715> HOLA
<cjohnston> hi
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-12-27
<raubvogel> Having a blonde moment: how do I make dir that everyone in a given group can read/write in it?
<ropetin> chmod 666
<ropetin> ?
<maxolasersquad> Probably want something more like 764
<maxolasersquad> mkdir foo && chmod 764 foo
<maxolasersquad> Owner: read/write/execute; Group: read/write; Other: read
<maxolasersquad> raubvogel: ^^^
<raubvogel> Thanks! And I also found my main issue: sticky bit
<TiMiDo> hey to everyone
<TiMiDo> ;)
<balloons> afternoon :-)
<TiMiDo> good afternoon balloons 
<TiMiDo> heya itnet7 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-12-28
<maxolasersquad> Anyone seen this one yet: http://sale.images.woot.com/Coexist6jtDetail.png
<maxolasersquad> Everyone in the middle there is fighting its damndest to coexist, and the two on the outside are fighting hard to lock everyone else out.
<raubvogel> maxolasersquad: lol
<govatent> hello 
<maxolasersquad> Anyone know how to switch channels in irssi when using tmux?
<maxolasersquad> alt-arrow gets captured by tmux.
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: /window #
<mhall119> or /window goto #
<mhall119> I have an alias for /w to /window goto
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-12-29
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Thanks
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-12-30
<DammitJim> Merry Christmas
<maxolasersquad> DammitJim: Happy Birthday
<TiMiDo> hey to everyone in this channel,
<TiMiDo> Greetings from Miami Florida
<maxolasersquad> Good morning TiMiDo 
<DammitJim> lol... thanks maxolasersquad 
<TiMiDo> good morning maxolasersquad 
<TiMiDo> is anyone from Miami here?
<maxolasersquad> TiMiDo: govatent and Choloric usually drop in sometime during the day.
<TiMiDo> oh cool nice to know
<TiMiDo> ;
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-12-31
<HehakaSapa> Hello
<cjohnston> itnet7: ping
<cjohnston> itnet7: i may be texting you later
<Daganoweda> Hello
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-01-01
<dantalizing> happy new years y'all.
<mhall119> happy new year dantalizing 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-12-25
<dedalux> Feliz Navidad amigo, que esta Navidad llegue cargada de alegria y prospero 2013, que este año que entra llegue cargado de mucha prosperidad y exitos
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-12-30
<Oscarman> Hey there
<Oscarman> Anyone home?
<vimerrrrrrr> hi to all~  could anyone tell me is system error infomation all stoered in /var/log/syslog?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-12-23
<govatent> hey guys. I wanted to share the sad news. Due to lack of funding, the planet linux cafe in miami is now closed for good. :(
<munz> no! :( that really sucks govatent.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-12-22
<nico_64568546> hello
<nico_64568546> I'm trying to rename some files on bash and I'm not able to change permissions.... chmod sais that it changed them, but it actually did not... any idea about the why?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-12-23
<Nothing_Much> nico_64568546: try sudo, man
<Nothing_Much> sudo chmod?
<Nothing_Much> also if my advice didn't help, try #ubuntu, they're the tech support channel that'll surely help you out, but it may take a few minutes since there's a lot of people who have some problems
<nico_64568546> thanks, but I did try sudo before asking... :) and with "sudo chmod 777 -v file" it says that permissions had changed, but a simple ls -l shows that did not... :/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-12-21
<Garheade> morning all
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-26
<floridagram> <KMyers> Nice
<floridagram> <KMyers> I win
<floridagram> <DanielCitrin> It's pretty nifty
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Been using that for a few months now.  Set up the briefing and wake up to say "OK Google, tell me about my day".
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> The best part is no delay required between OK Google and the command.
<floridagram> <RazPi> Is it possible to buy someone a google credit with my rewards money?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Lots of people playing here
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-27
<floridagram> <KMyers> Where in the world is Keith I Myers?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> He's out of this world
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze and @ahoneybun - T-Mobile Tuesdays includes a $2.00 movie ticket on Fandango for any movie.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> crap
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Carrie Fisher is dead
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yes, I saw
<floridagram> <DanielCitrin> 2016 sucked
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> It did in many ways
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Good.  Have you ever seen her Twitter?  https://mobile.twitter.com/carrieffisher
<floridagram> <KMyers> I now have eye cancer
<maxolasersquad> I've been following Carrie on the Twitters for a while now. All of her posts are hard to read.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Apperantly she used to Tweet in Hiroglyphs?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I have no idea why Leigh died, but I have a feeling her twitter relates somehow.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> it made me die a litte.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> little*
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Couldn't 2016 take Harrison Ford instead?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Or all the Kardashians and Kanye
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Those would be preferable
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-28
<floridagram> <Abrerr> You out and about @KMyers ?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> oh nice
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @RazPi http://www.zdnet.com/article/acers-new-aspire-c-series-of-all-in-one-pcs-offers-linux-freedos-options/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> time to start really pushing the Walk now @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> let's get together for a live stream maybe
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Not a bad idea, I was planning on a charity stream this week, but I've had no time to prepare
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Well the Xbox one has twitch stream support
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> So we can use that
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I don't have an Xbox one :-P
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I meant at my house or I bring it to yours dude
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Ah, okay, we'll discuss it later, I have to get back to work
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> OK my bad
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - we need a Ubuntu Hour. We have not had one in a while. Maybe the first weekend in 2017 (the 7th)
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> There is one for Jan 14
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'm away the 6-7 for business
<floridagram> <KMyers> OK, the 14th it is
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> It's on Meetup btw
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> At Mojos
<floridagram> <KMyers> OK, cool
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Unless you want to do on on the 7th
<floridagram> <KMyers> Maybe a grilled cheese run after
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Well this one is at Mojos
<floridagram> <KMyers> Oh, sorry I meant sushi
<maxolasersquad> Anyone else played around with this? http://linuxbrew.sh/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Mm
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> The 14th is my mother's birthday
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> oh
<floridagram> <KMyers> Any objections with Sunday?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> None that I can think of
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun ?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Should be fine for me
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> changed
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-29
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://docs.aws.amazon.com/polly/latest/dg/what-is.html?adbsc=docs_20161229_69022666&adbid=814276787001663488&adbpl=tw&adbpr=66780587
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> http://m.tmz.com/#2016/12/28/debbie-reynolds-dead/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> oh come on
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> *on
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> yup Carrie Fishers mom fies a day later
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> dies
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> yea...
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-30
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers check out slick deals front page
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, For what?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Monster
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Is 20 for $23 a good deal?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Prime Members: 20-Pack of 16-Oz Monster Energy Drinks (Original) … https://slickdeals.net/share/android_app/fp/252608
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Monsters are usually around 3 per can
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Yup
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> And I can feel through the force Keith hitting that check out button
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Prime 2 hour delivery to the rescue
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/comcast-nation/Latest-from-Silicon-Valley-An-online-chat-robot-to-haggle-over-your-Comcast-bill.html?mobi=true
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Just got $10 back on my bill.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I autopiloted it most of the way.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> It just kept repeating my info and that I want money.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> The agent kept repeating "you have the lowest plan, $15 for 150mbps".  But I didn't let that detract me.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> HOA makes internet free.  I pay $15 for upgrade.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Anyone want to see Rogue One today or tomorrow?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm keeping my knee up all weekend, can't go anywhere
<floridagram> <DanielCitrin> It was good
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I've not seen it yet
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers around?
<maxolasersquad> Y'alls has a great new years.
<floridagram> * ahoneybun will party like it's his birthday
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Why do star trek computers always explode in combat?  You'd think OSHA would have better controls in the future.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, I am but not really into Star Trek
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, They will at least produce a lot of documentation that no one understands
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers no, the consoles on the bridge.  Every time they are attacked, the consoles explode and people go flying.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> @KMyers, Star Trek?....
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Well at least Gene Rodenberry fidn't screw up his work like Lucas. But then again CBS kinda dif though
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-12-31
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler did you see the date change for the next Ubuntu Hour?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Yep
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> ok just checking
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-01
<floridagram> <RazPi> @everyone happy new years
<floridagram> <RazPi> Also the website for telegram seems down
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Happy new years everyone
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> happy new years
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> telegram.org is up
<floridagram> <RazPi> Comes up "Error" for me
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Raz, that is surely Comcast.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Google+ post by Adam Outler … https://plus.google.com/+AdamOutler/posts/V11GbwrGFwB
<floridagram> <KMyers> Happy early new year's all. Sorry for me pulling a Judd for the past few days, working on a side project
<floridagram> <KMyers> Oh. And happy birthday @ahoneybun
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Thanks @KMyers
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> With just a few mins left lol
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Technically you were born closer to New year's day if I recall
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> 6:47 am
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> On the 31
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Happy New year!
<floridagram> <RazPi> Happy new years :)
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Happy new year
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-12-25
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> Anyone want some vegetarian lasagna
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> Yes!!!
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, It is a bit of a drive, huh?
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> Yeah :-(
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> If you are willing to make the commute, you are welcomed to have some
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm afraid I'll have to pass, lol
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Too bad. It is amazing
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Just don't eat the yellow snow
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> This was last night
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> Now it snows more after I leave, of course
<floridagram-bot2> <ahoneybun> Yea sadly
<floridagram-bot2> <AdamOutler> Merry Christmas!
<floridagram-bot2> <Ivoriesablaze> Bah humbug
<floridagram-bot2> <Abrerr> @Ivoriesablaze, Ayy
<floridagram-bot2> <Abrerr> Forgot I snapped pics of that Delorean back in IL, September lol
<floridagram-bot2> <SivaMachina> @Ivoriesablaze, Happy festivus then. Even though that was two days ago.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, Same
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> so the google home is pretty neat.
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> it's very fluid in how you interact with it.
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> the whole always listening thing is creepy
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> Although i feel like amazon's echo system is more robust
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> i can't even play content from Play Movie library yet with it.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @govatent, Yeah, that hurts
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> I feel this gives amazon a strong advantage in the market with the Skill things people can program
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @govatent, There are still a lot of advantages with the home. The audio quality of the speaker is amazing. You can also make custom skills for home
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> ahhh
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> Yea. the speaker is amazing.
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> I'm playing around with it now. just hooked it up.
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> hope everyone is having a great Christmas .
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> We have plenty of snow here in CO.
<floridagram-bot2> <KMyers> @govatent, The speaker on the home mini is also shockingly good
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> I just told it to play jazz. and it's playing a decent selection
<floridagram-bot2> <govatent> i need to replace my sound bar with an HDMI arc capable one. I have a 2.1 sound bar using optical. so when the chromecast turns on the tv it can't control the sound bar.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-12-27
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> What the hell is that???
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://youtu.be/Uv7Nt4GShuU
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> No idea going there for lunch tomorrow
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I usually eat apple for breakfast
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-12-28
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers @AdamOutler Are any of the books in the Humble Bundle Coder's 15$ and 16$ tier worth it?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> $18
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Link?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/be-a-coder-books
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> The Art of Debugging might be worth a look I'm thinking
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I think I already have most of those
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> ooh
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Do you have debugging and javascript visualization?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> One sec
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Had lunch earlier
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://www.apple.com/iphone-battery-and-performance/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Apple admits to slowing phone performance
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Does anyone here have a 'slow' iPhone 6/s? I only skimmed the article, but they're only mentioning degraded performance during an OS update? And if I understand correctly, the dilemma is slow performance overall? To which their answer is to replace the battery? Do I have that correct?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> My understanding is that a bad battery will eat through it's charge quicker than a fresher battery -- not degrade performance.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Unless battery life is included in their definition of performance, and not the usual metrics for a benchmark?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> idk - Apple things are beyond me.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Apple is citing the processor as the problem.  They aren't subtly giving you a reason to buy this year's phone.  They are looking out for your battery.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-12-29
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yes
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I made a cable chain.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://technical.chat/threads/contest-win-a-snes-clasic-google-home-mini-or-amazon-gift-card.1/#post-1
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Giving everyone a early heads up on a project I have been working on for a while
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am giving away a SNES Classic, Google Home Mini or a Amazon Gift Card to 3 members
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I joined!
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You should start some example discussions.  I'll troll the forums from time to time. :)
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am working on that. I have spent way too much time over the past few days writing the Terms of Service and working on a lot of backend features
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @AdamOutler @KMyers Wrong place to ask this but I have an important family video on an iOS device I need to recover- it was deleted right after- how would I retrive that?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm not even sure I can dd it, but even if I could, I wouldn't know how to go about retrieving it
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> jailbreak then pull the partition off the device.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have to admit IOS is not my thing, let me do some searching
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It might already be jailbroken, but how do I do that and how do I pull the partition
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Thank you..
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> use NetCat as root to send the partition across a network.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Got it
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Step 1:Go to Photos App > Tap on Albums > Scroll down to find Recently Deleted album.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> !!
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> really?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> cool!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Shoot, I'll charge it up and see if it's still available
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I left it uncharged and off for a while
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am officially launching a new Forum dedicated to all things Tech - Technical.chat . Membership is free and I am hosting a major contest to promote the site. Prizes include a New In Box SNES Classic, Google Home Mini and a Amazon Gift Card. Read this forum post to learn more.  … https://technical.chat/threads/contest-win-a-snes-clasic-google-home-mini-or-amazon-gift-card.1/#post-1 … Hope to see you there
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is LIVE!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-12-31
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Dual weilding
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Now I have a problem...  Which one do I use?  printer.adamoutler.com or printer2.adamoutler.com?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have trouble deciding myself so how am I to help you?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Raspi zero w, attached to night vision camera
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> This is my camera setup
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> What can is that?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Cam
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is a camera designed for teaching, similar to ones use for dissections in biology class. The only difference is this one does not have the the magnification . I made a custom mount
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I found this in my car. Does it belong to anyone?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Holy crap
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> My Bluetooth earphones
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Damn. It was under my back seat
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I was wondering where they went
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Good, because I was wondering where they came from
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Birthday present to me
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Oh yeh. Happy Birthday
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> 😆
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> happy birthday
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Thanks @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Swatch, right on
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Is it quartz?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Maybe
<floridagram-bot> <itnet7> I had quite a collection of swatch watches back in the day 😊 Good choice Aaron
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yea Ian got me into it lol
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @RazPi https://buff.ly/2Cw91cX
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-24
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> merry xmas to everyone spending time with family
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> waze vs gmaps theses days?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I never stick with Waze for long
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Mostly because my commute isn't what it used to be
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i find myself going back and forward
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i like the information as presented by google maps but it's much slower on my phone
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers omg I just tried the vertical mode with some code and its amazing
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> vertical widescreen is wow
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Also I can't help but think that there's something wrong with my code if I need a screen this large XD and once its refactored it should fit on a smaller screen
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> wow I made an ugly python script
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and yet I'm fighting the urge to clip a third screen onto the other side and make it vertical too
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Refactoring usually means more methods and classes.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You still need a normal screen to perform work on normal windows.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> https://www.zdnet.com/article/chrome-os-to-block-usb-access-while-the-screen-is-locked/
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> My going thought is that if code can be read and navigated with a smaller screen, it's probably organized in a way that can be handled with a smaller cognitive load, making it easier to work with
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Whereas I have some pieces of code that need to be refactored into smaller pieces, while they can be seen at scope on a larger screen, is probably bad for organization
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @RazPi usually that involves separating it into a lot of methods.  Each method takes 2-additional lines.  The main method should do the work and you should. Be able to drill down.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @ahoneybun Hey that's the dactyl I wanted to build, I was looking into the manuform though http://xahlee.info/kbd/i2/dactyl_manuform_keyboard_d5912-s1386x1039.jpg
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @RazPi my coworker made one and is making me one.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @AdamOutler Yes definitely, that's what I was thinking, and with the right editor you should be able to drill down and up quickly
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oh cool!
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> This is what he's using now.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> looks like an ergodox
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Random buttons in DVORAK
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> The kinesis already has a similar build to the dactyl, so I wanted to try something where the thumb was resting down and maybe had easier access to thumb keys
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> hah, props to him, I'm not ready to retrain my brain for dvorak
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm still working out the right keybindings so I have minimal context switch between my ergonomic keyboard and my laptop keyboard
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and minimal wrist strain
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> So far I've gotten pretty far making emacs modal and using the kinesis at home
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I might need to do some keymapping analysis and see which bindings are helpful and which are kind of in the way. E.g. - I type toggle-truncate-lines enough to make it a keybinding
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and then deciding what pieces of vim are desirable or not for navigation
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://external-preview.redd.it/J4-Z79TlMhfrM07sCmlV5qVMVLcOwD6TTgACh-TAnxk.jpg?width=960&crop=smart&auto=webp&s=f6f8c28d7077e8523624b81aabe56bf9fa77a794
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> This is what I have.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think you'll really enjoy the dactyl
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It's basically an open source kinesis
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It took about two weeks for me to get comfortable with it though
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> We'll see. I still need a better keyboard for home.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think you should use the same
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I have a cheap Logitech keyboard and mouse.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> but honestly, I've pulled long days using the kinesis and I didn't have wrist strain
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> You don't realize you have wrist strain until its absent too
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Like you might feel minor aches here and there but nothing troubling
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and then you do a long stint on a kinesis or its ilk and you realize you can work longer without problems
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @ahoneybun https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgoSqa643Jw
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I believe the firmware for all these diy keyboards is the same, and they support layers, so you can remap your keyboard keys on the fly, so that you don't ever need to stretch your hands for extra symbols or keys, just go one layer up and then one layer back
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> That is pretty cool,.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> The flat ergodox is tempting for portability I'll have to admit
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LALQsqZP1nA
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm not actually sold on the idea that a flat keyboard can be as ergonomic as a curved one
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and the layers they overview are thanks to the firmware that's available for every diy keyboard
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> What gets me though is that thing is nearly the same price as a kinesis o.o
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @ahoneybun The kinesis gets cool factor for being in men in black! https://youtu.be/p9phhkjVn7M?t=119
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi i currently have a 3d printer that someone loaned my family, you want me to get some dactyl parts going on it?
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Fwd from Linuxgram 🐧: Linux 4.20 Kernel Released To End The Year On A High Note - Phoronix … https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-4.20-Released
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I can pile a printer in my car as well
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I want keith to print it out because it has the best resolution xD I was looking into smoothing techniques though-- it might be a good idea to print out the shells of both to see which ones fits our hands the best
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Like, printint out some prototype shells is a great idea
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> well, to be honest, the one i have right now is a makerbot
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> do you have the stl or anything that you want to use?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Makerbots are nice
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> very very nice actually
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> a little too proprietary for my taste
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> And pricy
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> well this is intersting
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> it looks like I need to run a clojure program to create the stl
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> curl -s -L https://raw.githubusercontent.com/keroserene/rickrollrc/master/roll.sh | bash
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-25
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi - does this belong to you
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yes xD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Putting that syrup you got us to good use
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Sweet
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers I'm considering this for my notetaking https://joplin.cozic.net/
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Might try it out tonight
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ohhh.... I think I may need to spin that up
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It has capture capability, and it fits your nextcloud setup
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Capture is what drew me in
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> There's also docear for research projects http://www.docear.org/
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm not sure if that will fit in to my current workflow but it is open source
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://m.imgur.com/gallery/majZA0o
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @everyone Merry Christmas
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No no no
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> haha
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> What's the current usb tool for making bootable linux drives?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> dd?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> etcher?
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I use Etcher
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I don't have dd on windows
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> yumi?
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Etcher then
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Etcher works on Windows
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> yumi makes a multiboot
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> omg is etcher based on electron
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm going to flip a table
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> https://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> if all else fails, rufus
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @RazPi
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> dd for the win
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> on Windows?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Actually there is a build of the gnu-utils for Windows that has dd
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You do need to address the device different
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/packages/coreutils.htm
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi - what do you need made? I can do it here and bring it up
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oh I just need one more drive, I made an Ubuntu 18.10 to dd'ing my windows drive to the ssd, then I'll install either debian, ubuntu, or slackware onto the nvme
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> so a small flash drive with slackware maybe?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and/or debian
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok. All made
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Sweet!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> On the road?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I will be leaving in a few minutes
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> There was a cable I was trying to remember to ask for.. oh bring a sata cable if you have one but I think I have one >_>
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Found my cables, now just trying to figure out where I put that brand new ssd
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I95 is shut down
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> does that sign say boynton beach blvd?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yes
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> lovely
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> holy cow
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> the traffic
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ah
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-26
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers So are there any after-christmas chromebook deals?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Not sure
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hello from slackware+
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I just got the nvidia driver installed so the screen resolution is alright- now I've got to figure out how to get a boot screen or maybe live with a usb stick boot for a while, the uefi/efi/gpt world scares me still.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Maybe I'll install grub
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> 2019 will be the year of Linux on the Desktop.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> haha
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I can't seem to get google chrome or chromium to run though
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Maybe I'll fall back to Debian
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> What happens when you try to run it?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Hm.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I tried building a newer nss but I think I had trouble with that too
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Seems not to be the first thing that went wrong either
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Maybe bs up an /etc/machine-id first
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have not done enough with Slackware to offer much advice.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Seems logical. Just create a 32 char GUID and stick it in there
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I din't even consider a guid
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I was writing "thisismymachineidsongitisntverylong"
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It looks like that is only used for playing DRM protected content so I don't thing that it will fix the browser
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Well I'll want that eventually, xD good to know, I chose chrome so I could netflix
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Honestly I would go with Debian or Ubuntu as it will be easier to get the movidius working on that. I don't believe slack is supported so it would require a lot of hacking around to get it to work
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> oh that's an interesting point
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> to be fair, slack is already that
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ubuntu is technically the only supported distribution but I am able to get it working on Debian with the addition of 2 lines to the install.sh file
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm going to try and build mozilla-nss from source first
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I don't know how I feel about there being like 20 build systems
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> autotools, cmake, scons, ninja
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and so on
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Is there a way to add a folder of lib's to a system in a way that's easy to clean up?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I see suggestions of using a bunch of ln's but I don't think that's easy to clean up
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Add libs to your libs path
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> what's the libs path variable?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> my LD_LIBRARY_PATH seems to be empty
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Man ldconfig
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Ldconfig is another way to load a lib path
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> annnd that was it
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I had to build nss, which meant I had to install gyp and install ninja, and then add nss to the library path
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Ldconfig or ld lib path?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I just did a simple LD_LIBRARY_PATH, I'll need to do something about making it stick
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I actually don't know where to place this and how to add it permanently
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> its sort of just sitting in tmp atm
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> 😢 It won't even connect to the internet
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> ERROR:cert_verify_proc_nss.cc(974)] CERT_PKIXVerifyCert for www.netflix.com failed err=-5992
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> ldconfig or add LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/path-to/my/libs/; to /etc/profile
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> This is very helpful thank you!
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You're welcome!  I knew that all that time and money I put into Linux certs would pay off one day :D
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> TIL that the grandson of the guy who designed the character art for Monopoly also wrote Bash
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Link?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Discovered it through wikipedia, sec
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Fox_(computer_programmer)
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> What the heck is a desbian desktop environment :O
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I can select it separately from xfce and gnome
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i'm afraid to ask
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm considering installing budgie for the desktop
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> n/m I'll go for KDE for now
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Well I installed the nvidia drivers, set up hardware acceleration, but I've got some screen tearing everywhere
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> scrolling in chrome, netflix in chrome, etc.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> ah, might've been the kde compositor
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> weird.. can't get it to change, maybe trying xfce next to see if its kde
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> annnd.. fixed
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> KDE's compositor was causng screen tearing.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and here I am back at xfce
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> As always.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> so the kindle i got from the grid has a cracked screen
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> d'oh
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ouch
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers I think there's something to your stories about using linux to get away from windows
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I've spent all day messing with the same type of config errors as I do for work but somehow they stress me out less on linux
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yeh... No regrets but it did not do what I planned in the first place
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> haha
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Also it turns out I may need to either reinstall windows on a smaller drive or get a 500gb ssd
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> My nvme was 500gb
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I gotta get away from xfce though, been using it too long
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> a lot of the CUDA libraries seem to expect 18.04 so I may have to standardize on that until dig through the .deb's and unpack them and see what they're made of
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think it's just a tar archive with some config text
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Slackbuilds had a file that actually extracted from a .deb
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I saw one at best buy for about 74, is this one better? let me look
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsung-860-evo-500gb-internal-sata-solid-state-drive-for-laptops/6178650.p?skuId=6178650
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> n/m same price
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers This worth it? https://www.bestbuy.com/site/sandisk-ultra-512gb-internal-sata-solid-state-drive-for-laptops/5969506.p?skuId=5969506
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Seems like more memory for a cheaper price
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> If it was 1TB I might do it since a spinning disk is crap with Windows.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am partial to Samsung but you can't go wrong either way
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It looks like it was twice as expensive before so might be a decent quality
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'll give it a run
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-27
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Damn where is that?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> dang, that sucks
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Doh
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> But I like the epaper tags
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> is that the one you're getting?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It's all that's available
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi look up the model on Amazon. They may price match it if available
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> And lower
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think it's just 2usd off actually
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/samsung-860-evo-500gb-internal-sata-solid-state-drive-for-laptops/6178650.p?skuId=6178650&ref=212&loc=1&gclsrc=aw.ds&&ref=212&loc=1&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI5KTD2uC-3wIV1FqGCh1ZAgWNEAQYASABEgJxt_D_BwE
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok. That is a large coffee
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Good point xD
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> If I feel like throwing together a home media box, hardware raid 5 advisable?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Or are there better solutions for redundancy?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Having just started thinking about it, something like freeNAS?
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Or Nethserver
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Hacker.cheap is available https://domains.google.com/m/registrar/search?searchTerm=hacker.cheap&hl=en&tab=1
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Hacker.social.  That might be a good one for your tech sitek @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://www.t-mobile.com/news/2019-predictions-legere-ceo
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers @AdamOutler @Ivoriesablaze I think I found one or two new window managers to settle on
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think its time to revisit Metacity
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://cn.opendesktop.org/img//hive/content-pre1/13548-1.jpg
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I prefer Explorer for the desktop
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Windows Explorer?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yes.
<floridagram-bot> * AdamOutler hides
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://tr2.cbsistatic.com/hub/i/2012/03/12/5a310c87-c3a6-11e2-bc00-02911874f8c8/Slide22.PNG
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It's true though. Linux is my favorite shell.  But for applications requiring GUI, I'm a fan of Windows.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I won't lie, it's not easy to make the desktop experience as smooth as windows
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Dos she'll sucks.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> That's why I needed something like that Metacity project to make me interested enough to try and tweak it to where its suitable
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I couldn't get excited about tweaking kde, budgie, or gnome
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Also due to CUDA it looks like I"m stuck with Ubuntu 18.04, so I'm going to attempt installing that today
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> When they removed wobbly windows from Ubuntu, I lost interest.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Wobbly windows was the bestm
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I can't believe compiz died off
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Last update was 2 years ago
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I will say though that KDE's compositor caused me a bit of screen tearing in netflix, chrome, and in general
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Barely noticeable but still noticeable, so I'm wary of compositors atm
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> !!!!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @AdamOutler It looks like compiz is still getting development
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://gitlab.com/compiz/compiz-core
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://github.com/compiz-reloaded
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> You can change kwin to something else @RazPi
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I tried KDE, when I turned the monitor 90 degrees the mouse decided to scale up 400%
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> So I had this comically large mouse on the second screen
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I like Qt  but I'm not convinced Plasma is what I want yet, I wonder if there's any good screenshots
<floridagram-bot> * RazPi visits unixporn for ideas
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/comments/9v4exm/plasma_what_have_i_done/
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> wow
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, I was going to make a Windows joke ... And then I clicked on the link
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It's ok @KMyers there's still plenty above to comment on.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Fwd from AdamOutler: It's true though. Linux is my favorite shell.  But for applications requiring GUI, I'm a fan of Windows.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I think you can alter the compositer in kde
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> UI wise, I don't really the wat Win 10 looks
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think I'm starting to see Linux as more of a utility lately
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It's my favorite tool.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It runs web services better than any other OS.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> So even if I'm not a big fan of disjoint in ui, it's still a necessary move if it's going to be the "os of a lifetime" much like emacs is the "editor of a lifetime"
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Like how master craftsmen often design  and customize their own tools
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Speaking of craftsman
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Christmas
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> What about it?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ha xD
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> That
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> You need to pay Jonathan coultons shopvac song in there
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://youtu.be/y4sOfO8Ei1g
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Windows is more of a utility tool for me. Because currently the only time I would use it if it was for school or work or use an older version of Windows with no internet connection to play older games
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @RazPi I don't understand that video.  What is it about?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> They didn't really say why he has the shop vac on.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It's just the closest song to a garage that I know of
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> If there's any hidden meaning to it I'm not aware
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Oh ok.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> But it is indeed a song about a guy in his garage!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Not sure if there are others.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I think he's in the basement 😂
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Man I didn't even get that right
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> He's in his workshop though
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @RazPi, GUI wise, I can only really stand Pantheon/cinnamon for some reason. But mostly Pantheon
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I think gtk is nice, but qt seemed easier easier to work with at first
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Then I found glade, but haven't messed with it yet
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Enlightenment is awesome and runs on potatoes
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I just can't get seem to run a DE for more than an hour before turning it off
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Qt is a nicer framework
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I gave up on gtk
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yep Qt is nice.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I do have an example usuage here: https://github.com/ahoneybun/keyboard-color-chooser
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Enlightenment crashed on me but I like the idea
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I wish there was a medium powered Qt DE
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm conflicted on the usage of qt vs kivy, been using imgui for work and it's amazingly convenient
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> LXQT?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> with LXQT, you have a lot of fun connecting to a hidden network... like an arch amount of fun
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> wait, you're on slackware
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> nevermind
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @RazPi, If kivy on mobile, beware the forever splashscreen
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Prompted me to Port to Java because I'm impatient
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Looks like it has all the necessities though
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> You're looking to write desktop apps?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> yes with opengl context
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I need to push custom textures from a camera
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> At high speed
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-28
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I got YOLO running on my Chromebook
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> 99 conv    128  1 x 1 / 1    76 x  76 x 384   ->    76 x  76 x 128  0.568 BFLOPs …   100 conv    256  3 x 3 / 1    76 x  76 x 128   ->    76 x  76 x 256  3.407 BFLOPs …   101 conv    128  1 x 1 / 1    76 x  76 x 256   ->    76 x  76 x 128  0.379 BFLOPs …   102 conv    256  3 x 3 / 1    76 x  76 x 128   ->    76 x  76 x 256  3.407 BFLOPs …   103 conv    128  1 x 1 / 1    76 x  76 x 256   ->    76 x  76 x 
<floridagram-bot> 0.379 BFLOPs …   104 conv    256  3 x 3 / 1    76 x  76 x 128   ->    76 x  76 x 256  3.407 BFLOPs …   105 conv    255  1 x 1 / 1    76 x  76 x 256   ->    76 x  76 x 255  0.754 BFLOPs …   106 yolo … Loading weights from yolov3.weights...Done! … data/dog.jpg: Predicted in 43.218725 seconds. … dog: 100% … truck: 92% … bicycle: 99% … keithiokepamyers@penguin:~/Projects/darknet$
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I may try to offload this to a server
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> so i uh
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> got a 2nd monitor now
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> budget vesa arm mount (deskmounted) should be here Fri
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> but only 1080 panels so not that many pixels
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> but if I can get back to reading X on one, and doing Y on the other, success
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Almost went the 4k Ultrawide route
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> But uh, couldn't decide on one
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> :D
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Had this annoying issues with BSPWM binds to swap desktops cycling sequentially (1..4), then it would hop to my other monitor and cycle those rofl
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Thought about exploring some other WM/DE options after that
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> but got it squared away
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Still have to tighten the binds up. Never got it 100% tuned after they flipped bspc upside down and broke backwards compatibility
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Dude - I just googled bspc
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> the best
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=bspc
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, Wow...
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @Abrerr
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Nevermind I hot it now
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> got*
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> ...why did gboatd autocorrect that to hot
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Those results are smokin'
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Gonna swap to duckduckgo for a while, see how it goes
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> cause I forgot they were a thing
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> HOMG
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> They have a dark theme builtin - yesssh
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> https://i.redd.it/mjsd9udg5v621.png - masterful
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> That prompt a hard-coded PS1?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Or is Bedrock really that special?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'm dumb,I just read the thread
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://youtu.be/UBaVek2oTtc
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am a l33k hacker. I managed to get Linux.com to give me a copy of the source code for the Linux kernel.
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://www.gog.com/game/soma … Free game
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/12/27/top-snaps-in-2018
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I did not consider viewing angles, arggg
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, Which did you get?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> As long as I'm not face first into my setup, it's not too bad
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> bought https://www.amazon.com/Sceptre-C248B-144R-24-Inch-FreeSyncTM-DisplayPort/dp/B07GG8RVXP/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1546030860&sr=1-3&keywords=sceptre+144hz
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> But, the ASUS is the biggest offender here in veritcal
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> You can see it a bit in the pic
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Keycap remover?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Amazon.com: Akwox 9-Key Cherry MX Switch Tester, Keycap puller, keyboard Keycap, O-Ring Sampler Tester Kit: Computers & Accessories … https://www.amazon.com/Cherry-Switch-Tester-keyboard-Sampler/dp/B01GZHU1EG
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> They took a photo?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> They always do
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Hrmm... Thanks, I'm going to go out for pickup. 👹
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I got plenty of cameras
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Plus, you don't know where I liv.... Nevermind
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I have plenty of disguises.  You may be complaining to the cops that a 3 foot tall sumo wrestler robbed you.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Netflix released Black Mirror Bandersnatch.  It's a choose your adventure movie
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am planning on watching it later
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I almost typed Black Mirror Keycapsnatch
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Did you move @KMyers ?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Nope
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-29
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Oh god.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Google is testing GPU acceleration for Linux apps on Chromebooks … https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/12/28/google-is-testing-gpu-acceleration-for-linux-apps-on-chromebooks/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2018/12/29/i-ordered-box-crickets-internet-it-went-about-well-youd-expect/?utm_term=.4c80a9ebf63b&noredirect=on
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-30
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Ahhh eBay. Showing me my own listing as an ad.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> It's gonna full circle
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://youtu.be/1FJHYqE0RDg
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @govatent you should probably take that as means to improve your listing.  Don't put your device on the floor.  The one next to it is on a table.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVBCcgAKqbU
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Keith found another hangout coffee shop!
<floridagram-bot> <DanielCitrin> That place is pretty cool but their cold brew tastes like olive oil to me
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @DanielCitrin, Long time no see
<floridagram-bot> <DanielCitrin> Aye
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> What/where is that?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, Denver
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, Just kidding. Ft Lauderdale
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Lol
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> What's the name of the place? I've never seen it
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, It is called Brew
